# Evangelism and Missions



## dasuweng (Sep 13, 2021)

*How will you promote evangelism and missions in the church? I would like to know your thoughts. Thank you.*


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 13, 2021)

Welcome to the board. I have moved this thread to Evangelism, Missions and the Persecuted Church. Please take the time to create your thread in the proper forum, or as close as you may be able to determine. Thanks.


----------



## Josh Williamson (Sep 14, 2021)

We have been working hard to make evangelism part of our DNA as a congregation, to help achieve this we have implemented the following:

1) Prayer Meeting: At the weekly prayer meeting we have time devoted to praying for missions and evangelism. We will pray for a different unreached people group each week. We also pray for our missionaries, and our lost friends and family. During this time, we mention upcoming outreaches then pray for them. After an outreach, we list specific people that we spoke to, and they are prayed for also. 

2) Pastoral Prayer: At every service, we pray for our missionaries, upcoming outreaches and also a different nation. As we pray our way around the world, people are becoming more aware of the need for gospel work. 

3) Modelling Evangelism: Evangelism is more caught than taught. If the congregation is going to be passionate about evangelism, then they need to see it modelled by their church leadership. As Pastor, I make sure that I am regularly engaged in evangelism, this seems to inspire the church to do likewise. It also helps keep me connected with the lost in the community. 

3) Evangelism Training: We run regular evangelism training courses at the chapel. These normally take place after the morning service. People are encouraged to bring their lunch, so they can eat and learn. 

4) Evangelism Resources: We make sure to have tracts, Bibles, Gospels, apologetic material etc. readily available for anyone in the congregation. We have seen people take booklets to share with their friends, family and co-workers. We also have members who have made it part of their day to day life to hand out tracts wherever they go. 

5) Gospel Preaching: I ensure that the gospel is clearly explained in every sermon I preach. My co-elder, and other gifted brothers do the same thing. We don't want anyone to leave the chapel without hearing the good news. 

6) Regular Outreaches: We have regular evangelistic events for people to be involved with. This could be open-air ministry, door to door, tract distribution, one to one Bible studies, and soon we will be launching a foodbank ministry. All of these events have the goal of sharing the gospel. 

Over time we have seen people in our congregation become more passionate about evangelism. It takes time, but little by little evangelism has become a way of life. It is particularly encouraging for me to hear church members greeting new visitors after the service, and then sharing the gospel with them. It is also greatly encouraging to hear of people witnessing in their workplaces and day to day lives. It has been much work to get them to this point, but it is worth it.


----------

